# Rediffmail not working for me



## piyush gupta (Nov 25, 2006)

i have a very old account on rediffmail 
when ever i try to check it from last 3 days it shows nothing 
what really happens it just login me & go to following link



on link there is only a blank page and nothing

do rediffmail is off or now working

i have not checked account from last 20 days

i ahve gmail acocunt sowkring fine for me but rediff has some of my inp mails which i needed


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 25, 2006)

is it happens only with ur PC or in every PC with different OS??

as for an instance Kaspersky AVS comes with a Ad blocker when its on, some time it doesnt allow Rediff mail to work properlly... so check whether its a case like above...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 26, 2006)

1 Advice==>Dont give Direct links to your Mail. (even though they wont work on other's PC).

As you hinted you are using Kaspersky AV in a thread, i think this thread might be helpful.=> *RediffMail & Kaspersky 6.0*. 

You have to "Allow" rediffmail banners, for the mail to work. in that ^^ thread, its given how to do it.


----------



## anandk (Nov 26, 2006)

rediffmail is wrkng jst fine.
clear ur cache/temp. use 'ccleaner'. reboot. try agn.
if u r using kaspersky c *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40380&highlight=rediffmail


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 26, 2006)

@BMW & @Anand thanx for ur links i can now access my rediffmail account

@BMW i have deleted the link to my mail account now
thanx for advice


----------

